# Office Party 2012



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I set up an Album of pictures from the Office Party ... The Spider Hole and the Mad Science Lab. It all went well.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Whoa!! He is cool!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

he looks just like I feel at work..lol Nice and creepy


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice look to your spider victim.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll bet the cupcakes did not last long


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I think I knew that guy. Wasn't he the one waiting for the call back headquarters? Great job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh James that looks fantastic! I can't wait to dive into your album. I am glad everything went great for the office party.....now onto Halliween! Yay!


----------

